# Ice fishing at night



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Any pointers? I've never been, but would like to.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Tent,light,heater,whiskey! Fish on!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

horsesma said:


> Tent,light,heater,whiskey! Fish on!


And a pole might be useful..


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

sawsman said:


> horsesma said:
> 
> 
> > Tent,light,heater,whiskey! Fish on!
> ...


Poles are over rated. Stick with some line and a hook. With your preferred lure/bait. 

Sorry Tree. Just having some fun.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I like to use glow jigs at night. I have only ice fished for trout at night.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i have been thinking about it as well i am thinking about going this next weekend possibly i have only done it once though through the ice


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Yep a tent and heater and a light but sometype of light that won't ruin your night vision when you turn the light on...green or red we use headlamps. We do have a white light but when it's turned on it's behind us. A thermos of your favorite 'hot' beverage and another thermos with hot food like soup, homemade chili or even very hot water and pre-cooked beef hot dogs placed inside the thermos with hot water...good quality thermos is a must. Thermos we have keep the beverage and food OMG HOT!!!

A jig glow charger.

I'd also recommending have holes pre-drilled in areas just in case you decide to move...much easier to do that when light out plus you have a better idea especially when you can see what you're doing. Thats just me and mark the holes with like a glow stick so you can find them...

As for lures...well that all depends on what you're going to chase.

It is a lot of fun...but erie at times....

Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone try sinking some glow-sticks down to act as an attractant? Tie a string on one, a weight.. lower it halfway down... jig near to it?


-DallanC


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

horsesma pretty much sums up my list...... :mrgreen: 

If the lake freezes Tree you will have to come up and we can argue over toddies instead of the internet with a bon fire on the ice :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> horsesma pretty much sums up my list...... :mrgreen:
> 
> If the lake freezes Tree you will have to come up and we can argue over toddies instead of the internet with a bon fire on the ice :lol:


Deal!


----------

